

Show HN: Wall of Trolls - Naming and shaming trolls - apu

Recently, it feels like there has been a sharp rise in the amount of trolling of new startups/products -- comments dismissing them as stupid or pointless or "just a feature," etc. So over the weekend, I whipped up walloftrolls.com, to name and shame trolls a bit. You can submit troll comments from HN and also vote on other comments posted there. If there's a lot of demand, I can add other sites too. Leave me comments below or by email (linked from the site).
======
mindcrime
Most of those comments don't strike me as trolling at all. Just because
something is negative or dismissive doesn't mean it's "troll." Sometimes it's
constructive criticism, or a valid point about the likelihood of the idea
being successful.

Are we all so thin-skinned here that we expect - and can handle - nothing but
praise, compliments and accolades for our efforts; no matter how ill-conceived
they may be?

Personally, if I launch a dumb startup and announce it here, I want people to
say "that's f%!#ng braindead." One of two things should happen: I realize that
"they" are right, shut it down, and move onto something more profitable, OR I
take the criticism as a challenge, buckle down and work that much harder, and
have that much more of a chance of being successful.

------
brk
Two questions:

1) Why would I go to that site? Just to see who is supposedly trolling" What
is the value-add to me as a user, other than drive-by gawking?

2) Several of the comments I saw there did not seem "trollish", but were just
legitimate questions about the viability or application of some projects.

Not every comment is going to be unicorns and rainbows. I have seen some
comments on HN that are unjustly harsh, but every criticism or negative
comment is also not a "troll".

The real legitimate trolls seem to get dealt with via downvotes, and I can't
say that I've noticed a strong trend of any one user being an ongoing ass.

------
Khao
I don't think it's useful to waste time with trolls on this site. Instead of
trying to find / pursue trolls, I prefer writing constructive comments. Focus
on the positive side instead of fighting against the negative side, your
efforts will be more valuable.

------
iwwr
Isn't it completely counter-productive to feed a troll?

BTW, your project looks so... web 1.0-y. Please upgrade to year 2000 design
practices. That didn't work? OK, Geocities called, they want their website
back :p

Edit: "Error: Can't handle this url!" Apparently, submitting stories (such as
this) is not possible.

------
apu
Clicky: <http://walloftrolls.com>

~~~
notyourwork
Something about that page makes me feel like the domain should contain
geocities. I venture to say it has to do with the winkled paper effect along
with the blue carper background. Aside from the look/feel I like the idea.

